# My post is not seen in the forum.



## LizJez (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi there,
My post is missing here. I had posted in rentals wanted but my post is not visible now. It is really urgent, I need to know about mortgages offered for rentals. Where my posts are gone?


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 28, 2016)

LizJez said:


> Hi there,
> My post is missing here. I had posted in rentals wanted but my post is not visible now. It is really urgent, I need to know about mortgages offered for rentals. Where my posts are gone?



Your post in LAST MINUTE RENTALS WANTED was deleted because it did not comply with the restrictions for posting in that forum.  You appeared to be seeking to purchase a timeshare outright rather than wanting a one time rental of a week from its owner within the next 45 days.  Mortgages should not be a consideration for renting a week from its owner.

Please review that forum's Posting Rules.


----------

